# Corrado Resto



## 03vwjettaGLIVR6 (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey I'm looking for some OEM replacment parts, and having a hell of a time finding what I need. Does anyone have any good advice, sites, or stores I can call or get in touch with to start ordering parts? All help and tips are appreciated Thanks ya'll


----------



## gc (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: Corrado Resto (03vwjettaGLIVR6)*

You might try the following sites. I've ordered parts from all of them and have not had any bad experiences.
http://www.genuinevwaudiparts.com
http://www.tmtuning.com/
http://www.europeanperformanceproducts.com/
Both TMTuning and EPP can get OEm parts even if they are not listed on their sites, you will have to either e-mail and ask for price quotes or call.
GC


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Corrado Resto (gc)*

Talk to Zeb at http://www.1stvwparts.com and tell him Where2 from Vortex sent you... Zeb actually owns a Corrado which helps greatly when it comes to identifying a part you need! 
Or, there's Herbys53... http://stores.homestead.com/He...t.bok Anything you don't see listed, Call or Email Allen about... He owns and races Corrado's, so he's got a few connections to an assortment of parts that are NOT listed on his website. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by where_2 at 11:43 PM 3-6-2010_


----------



## 03vwjettaGLIVR6 (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: Corrado Resto (where_2)*

Thanks for the heads up where_2 i will get in touch with him when i get back in the states. hopefully i can have the body and interior restored within a year, and the motor and drive train built with in 2 years. this corrado is going to be an HP and TQ beast when i'm done with it. once again thanks for the tips.


----------

